# 1969 GTO starter installation



## swiftgto (May 22, 2009)

I am installing a hi-torque starter in my '69 GTO and it does not seem to line up properly. When I slide the pinion gear over into the ring gear to check the backlash gap it goes in smoothly but when I release the pinion gear it retracts only about 3/16" and then hangs up on the ring gear and takes quite a bit of pressure to disengage it. I have put in up to 3 shims but hangs up still. Shouldn't it just slide all the way back or will it disengage once the engine starts? Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes it should slide back on its own. replacement starter? rebuild? why are you replacing old starter? was it fine? 3 shims is a lot. i have never had more than 2. even had to cut one in half for the side closet to the flywheel for a half shim. once the power is turned off to the solenoid the electric feild goesaway and the spring retracts the bendix. this is turned off when you release you ignition from start to run mode. if the sloenoid has an unture id it can hang up the bendix. if there are burrs on your flywheel it can hang up. does your replacment startr needs the front support bracket? as it is the high torque unit and is heavier than than standard starter. the nose of the starter could be pointing down enough for an angle createdd to pinch the gears together. sorry for the long post but you need it troubleshooted. i had a cracked housing causing our bendix to engage and disengae while cranking. now i need a new manual flyheel. or i get out turn the engine by hand until there are teeth on the flwheel the new starte will grab and go. old cars are a labor of love.


----------



## swiftgto (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, the old starter would heat up and not start the car until it had cooled of for about 30 minutes. Thought about putting in a heat shield but the articles I read showed that the hot starting was a problem from day one on these cars and recommended the hi-torque starter as a solution. The new starter is actually smaller and lighter than the old origional starter and does not use the front bracket. I am going to try using a half shim to see if it is an alignment issue.


----------



## swiftgto (May 22, 2009)

Finally just installed the starter and started it up ran fine, starter works much better than the old one ever did. Looking at the old one the solenoid is really cooked. Thanks for the help.


----------

